# Coupler Question



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I need to get my Bachmann Connie and 3-truck shay to hook to my AMS Jackson Sharp coaches...there is an obvious difference in height and not sure how to handle this. The Connie has been converted to Kadee's. The Shay is stock, and so are the AMS cars. I purchased a set of 5 Bachmann Spectrum offset couplers after being told that they would do the trick...well the first problem if I mount them on the Connie and Shay in order to meet the height of the AMS cars they are upside down and backwards...not a good thing in my opine. Secondly they could work on the AMS cars except that I don't know how they would attach...

So I am happy to entertain any thoughts on the matter.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe the offset couplers are designed to be retrofitted to the "Spectrum" rolling stock to lower the coupler to that of the "Big Hauler" coupler height. Alas, the Shay and 2-8-0 (Connie) came out before B'mann brought out their Spectrum rolling stock, so the stock couplers are at the "Big Hauler" height of 3/4" centerline. 

Best bet is to get some AMS 1:20 couplers. They bolt onto the 2-8-0 tender and front pilot without much effort at all. My memory on the Shay is fuzzy, but I think you can modify them to fit in the cast link-and-pin coupler pockets on the Shay, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Kevin!

I appreciate the idea to go with AMS couplers...I was getting a bit frustrated with "googling" the issue and didn't give any thought to going this way.

Richard


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Ahhh...just join the Loop and Hook/Hook and loop Preservation society on LSC.......use Loop and Hooks and solve all your problems....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I modified the step down coupler and put it in the Link and Pin pocket.










Remove the screw and take off the brown part.










Drill a hole in the coupler shank right in front of the trapezoidal depression.










Mount with a screw in the lowest slot in the L&P pockets. I used one of the many nuts and bolts I have accumulated from Kadee coulplers.










Coupled to an Accucraft caboose.










On the Bachmann Connie tender I mounted an LGB knuckle coupler to the post on the bottom of the rear of the tender. 



















I chose the LGB coupler because it has a larger face than does the Kadee. It gives me a little latitude in matching coupler height with various cars and I needed a step up instead of a straight shank. I think that the Kadee #831 should work, you might have to cut off the plastic that hangs down below the end beam.

Chuck

Note added. There is no swing on the Shay coupler. I do not have any problems with my 10' diameter curves. I do not know how it would work on tighter curves. You might need to use the original hole, on the shank, and use washers to fill in the void in the pocket to keep the coupler straight and not tighten it down so much that it won't swing.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am not sure on the shay, but my Connie I simply mounted a straight Spectrum coupler and she connects with my AMS freight equipment.


----------

